

The Inside Scoop on AngelPad - danaseverson
http://eddiesiegel.com/the-inside-scoop-on-angelpad

======
wasd
I wasn't able to find the investment/equity exchange on the about page [0].
Wikipedia [1] says that there is $100k investment from 1 of 2 VC firms. Does
AngelPad take a piece?

[0]: [http://angelpad.org/about/](http://angelpad.org/about/)

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngelPad](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngelPad)

~~~
atomon
Hey - I'm the author of the article. AngelPad's terms are pretty similar to
YC's old terms: ~7% in exchange for a small investment, plus a more
substantial convertible note.

------
bruceb
Worth reading though lacks hard numbers. That might make the case better for
AngelPad

